# remy mercedes ML450



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

http://www.rinehartmotion.com/ These are the only controllers of which I am aware aside from OEM in-house designs.


----------



## richerson (Mar 7, 2010)

thanks 

Major


----------



## richerson (Mar 7, 2010)

ok I've found a second hand controller, . ill update this when everything turns up.


----------



## hbthink (Dec 21, 2010)

The Chevy Spark uses a Remy as I recall. The controller is a Delta ? here's some pre-production pics of a Spark. Got in big trouble taking these pics, GM engineers not happy! Oh well the light of day here goes

Steve


----------



## richerson (Mar 7, 2010)

Any ideas how its wound?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

richerson said:


> Any ideas how its wound?


----------



## richerson (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi Major

Just wondered if the part numbers gave away which core it is 60,90,115 series or parallel wound. No joy from Remy in the states, trying to contact Remy eu, still waiting a response. I know the case is a one off for Daimler or Mercedes. 

I guess I can take it apart to find out stator length if I have to.


----------



## sumfoo1 (Mar 16, 2010)

richerson said:


> Hi Major
> 
> Just wondered if the part numbers gave away which core it is 60,90,115 series or parallel wound. No joy from Remy in the states, trying to contact Remy eu, still waiting a response. I know the case is a one off for Daimler or Mercedes.
> 
> I guess I can take it apart to find out stator length if I have to.


http://ir.remyinc.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=132337&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1577975&highlight=

looks like 80hp?

Looks like there is 2 versions... a high rpm that operates before the transmission and a low rpm version that operates at the tail shaft of the transmission. 



On a side note.. it makes the transmission be worth 20k. 
http://www.mbpartsworld.com/p/__/AUTOMATIC-TRANSMISSION/8271542/7222705401.html


----------



## richerson (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi all, 

I have been trying to figure out how best to cool the motor, on the rear bottom off the motor there are two oil ways. I have taken the rear case off to discover were they go, one of them exits out the back to lubricate the clutch and the other one just lubricates a bush bearing. There are drain holes on the bottom of each end of the motor, but it looks like the windings are cooled by a small series of holes on the top. It just looks like its drip fed and not really under any pressure. If anyone knows any different please chime in. I have a contollor now and have checked pin outs on motor and controller and both are as stated in manufactures specs(phew). I have some batteries from my electric bike to test everything, and I'm waiting for some amp seal connectors to arrive so i can test it.
View attachment DSCN1912.pdf


View attachment DSCN1918.JPG.pdf


View attachment DSCN1917.pdf


View attachment DSCN1922.pdf


View attachment motor top.pdf


View attachment windings.pdf


Bearings and windings look in good shape.

Cheers


----------



## richerson (Mar 7, 2010)

Ok I found a good diagram on cooling p14


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

richerson said:


> Ok I found a good diagram on cooling p14


Thanks for the reference


----------



## MonsterWatt (Oct 17, 2014)

Good Afternoon ! 

I am joining the Electric World .. like you , I found a Remy Hungary HVH250 from a Mercedes ML450 , and now ..I am curious about the way to control it. 

If you have found a compatible Controller ? or made your own controler from DIY Electronic Controler ?  

Thank you !

Etienne
Best Regards, 

Etienne


----------



## richerson (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi 

I'm usin a RMS PM100DX, there are others that will work. But they have settings for hvh250 motors so in theory should be easier to set up. Sevcon controllers have are meant to be good to. If you check out rhs website they list the motors they support. 

Good luck with your project.


----------



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)

richerson said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm usin a RMS PM100DX, there are others that will work. But they have settings for hvh250 motors so in theory should be easier to set up. Sevcon controllers have are meant to be good to. If you check out rhs website they list the motors they support.
> 
> Good luck with your project.


Hi Richerson, could you please share the source for hvh250 from merc? And also rms controller?


----------



## richerson (Mar 7, 2010)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Permanent...trial_Tools_Generators_ET&hash=item3f3e10cbbc

I found the controller second hand. 

To use this type of motor, you will need to design a cooling system and housing for the motor core.


----------



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)

I ended up getting a hvh250. Now have question about reduction drive. Any recommendations?


----------

